# My First Pigeon Rescue



## eagle_y2j (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi friends ,

3 days back when i was sitting in my veranda I noticed a lonely pegion who was trying his best to fly but he was just not making it .I picked him up as I felt his life is in danger .

That day i kept him inside a carton which i filled with pillow cotton and offered him raw rice to eat but he didn't even looked towards it .

Next day I searched internet and figured out he is baby pigeon and thus learned to feed him via syringe .That day he took little bit from syringe and pooped dark green !

As per this forum and other sources i felt alarmed of this green poop and treated him with cipra .

Next day while trying to make him fly i noticed he is having some injury and blood near his anus (place from where tail orignates) .I felt worried and cleared that wound with antiseptic liquid and cotton . Further i applied "Neomycin" antibiotic oinment to that wound .

I am giving him 3 drops of Amoxicillin suspension 2 times a day + applying Betadine Antiseptic + dry powder of Amoxicillin to that injury (tropically). Now he seems to have recovered a lot and plays with my family a lot .

*Some Concerns :*

1. I am giving him gulcose biscuit+ maize flour +Boiled lentils+honey+egg white (as a paste in syringe) . Is it okay ?

2.He is not picking up grains or seeds from his beak . How can i teach him ?

3. He flies short distance like 60 cm or such . Do i need him train how to fly ?

4. Today one cat tried to attack him but i intervened at the right time but now i fear his security . Can i keep him in cage ? (but i want him to fly and live his free life in near future)


----------



## Dietmar (Jan 27, 2013)

remove the honey and sweets. 

force feeding: a pigeon needs 60-80 ml. of any sort of porridge( made with water)/milkless baby formula/puree/e.t.c. a day. If you use 20 ml big syringe, than feed 20 ml. of such stuff to him 3 times a day. If he is too young, than he can't yet eat by himself.

a picture of him and also one of his droppings would help.

Inspect his throat/inside of beak for stuff like white/yellow spots. Flashlight is helpfull as a light source.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 25, 2013)

Under Sun Light

Can some identify breed ? Sex ? Age ?

Is glucose biscuit harmful too ?

Now he is pooping thick brown and white ..


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

The poop sounds OK, you can post a photo if you like.

Looks to be around 4-5 weeks old. Hard to tell at this age what sex he/she may be.

You MUST keep him away from the cat. Did the cat TOUCH him at all ? Scratch, scrape, anything ? Any sort of contact with a cat or dog can cause a bird to become infected, it need only be a scratch or even a touch of a dog or cat nose.

Is he still on antibiotic ? If the cat touched him in any way and he is not on antibiotic, begin it immediately.

Do you want to release him back when he is ready ? You can do that when he is around 9 weeks old, so that would be in another month.
If so, try not to have you and your family treat him like a pet or he will bond to humans and be unreleasable. If you want to release him, you will need to do a Soft Release acclimation which takes around 5-7 days, 15 minutes/day. We can discuss this more later or you can send me a personal message (PM).
*
You have done very well so far.* I agree with Dietmar, there is no need for any sweets to be mixed into the formula. 

He still appears to be ill from the photos. Did you look into his mouth ? Do you see any white or yellow growths, or paste or phlegm ?

Also, do NOT let him outside free (even on the ground). You said he can fly a little, and if you put him outside on the ground he may be able to fly far enough and high enough away from you where you cannot retrieve him. He/she is still too young to be out there himself/herself; and as I said he still looks a bit sick. So do not give him the opportunity to fly away.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

No need to feed him formula in my own opinion. Just defrosted peas, just make a search for pre written instructions on PT.
Do not give any food when his crop it's not empty.
From the picture it looks about the time he should start eating own by himself. Just offer in a bowl seeds and peck at the seeds with your finger. Mysquabs learn to drink water before the lean eating. I give them water with a teaspoon ( do not cover the nostrils in the water)

Dark green poop is not necessarily a sign of sickness.Is it still on meds?


----------



## Dietmar (Jan 27, 2013)

If you keep going with amoxicillin, the dose needs to fit the pigeon size.

Example: amoxicillin tab 250 mg -1 pill made into powder and mixed with 5 ml of water. Give it as 0,5 ml by beak 2 times a day during food intake.
Up to 2 weeks, if results are good.

If a cat scratched or bit the bird, than you need Cipro instead. Cipro is what actually works against cat's bac pastarella. 

Picture of dropping is a help since it shows the dynamics and how stuff works.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 25, 2013)

Jaye said:


> The poop sounds OK, you can post a photo if you like.




Today morning 


Jaye said:


> Looks to be around 4-5 weeks old. Hard to tell at this age what sex he/she may be.


Any idea about his/her breed?



Jaye said:


> Did the cat TOUCH him at all ? Scratch, scrape, anything ?


Cat jumped over him but nothing like scratch ,scrape just touch i can say .



Jaye said:


> Is he still on antibiotic ?


ya he is on amox



Jaye said:


> Do you want to release him back when he is ready ?


Will prefer his freedom but will upkeep him if he want to be with me.



Jaye said:


> Did you look into his mouth ? Do you see any white or yellow growths, or paste or phlegm ?


Nah its pinkish inside .


Yesterday i hand fed him with peas but after 10 peas or so he is resisting being hand fed but crying for food !

Today i left him with dish of water and he on its own dipped his beak and had some water .


*His wound:*


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 25, 2013)

Latest Pics of baby :-






I am giving him fresh peas but having doubt about size of pea i should feed him .

Here is image of peas i am feeding him .










Regarding Amox , I am having suspension of Amox which is 125mg = 5ml 
I am giving him 2-3 drops two times a day which would be approx 4 mg a day !


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

So your Amoxy is really 125mg per 5ml (125mg/5ml)? Or is it 125 mg per ml (125mg/ml)?

According to past prescriptions my vet gave me for baby Pigeons (approx 250-300g bird) they need about 80-100mg daily, divided into 2 dosings 8-12 hours apart.

If it is really 125mg per 5ml, that is a very, very weak suspension...really weak, that is equivalent to about 25mg/ml. 
If that is really the suspension, he/she would need 4ml administered daily, again divided into 2 dosings of 2ml each, 8 hrs. apart.

That is a LOT of liquid to try to give a Pigeon with a dropper or syringe.

If what you have is a suspension/strength of 125mg/ml, then you would be dosing around .9ml daily, or .45ml 2 times/day.

The peas look fine. I know they seem large for their beak, but if she/he swallowed OK, that is good. 10 is a good start ! Try to do 10 for the first 3 feedings, then start to increase it to 12, 15, maybe 20. Do it gradually. Try to feed peas at least 3x/day.

That he/she recognizes water is good.

She/he was attacked by something, that is what the injury looks like to me. Breed ? *Feral Pigeon. Rock Dove.* Take your pick !  Feathering color and pattern is called "Black Check", I think in this case.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

There is a video on how to feed baby pigeons on youtube. I took a tube covered it with a rubber glove finger, poked a hole in the glove and fed my baby pigeon a slurry of warm kaytee (parrot) baby food. once he stuck his beak in the hole he figured it out. he wouldn't eat by using a syringe so this hole in the glove with warm food worked.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pirab buk said:


> There is a video on how to feed baby pigeons on youtube. I took a tube covered it with a rubber glove finger, poked a hole in the glove and fed my baby pigeon a slurry of warm kaytee (parrot) baby food. once he stuck his beak in the hole he figured it out. he wouldn't eat by using a syringe so this hole in the glove with warm food worked.


this pigeon is too old for that type of feeding he should be eating on his own very soon if shown how, the peas handfed is what he is being fed.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 25, 2013)

ya i hav bought amox tat is intended to be given to human infants .it is 125mg per 5ml 
Today I have given him 2.5 ml in total . 

He seems reluctant to eat peas , and he is trying picking up seeds but it seems he is not getting how to pick them and put them inside his throat . 

*Any idea how to teach him fly ?*


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi. That is good that he is picking seeds, even if he has not learned how to swallow yet. At this age, it is exactly what he should be doing.

Any Feral Pigeon will not want to be handfed peas. You should wrap him up un a towel so only the head sticks out, put him on your lap. With one hand, hold the head gently but firmly and gently pry the mouth open....with the other hand, pop the pea into the mouth then close the mouth.

It is VERY important that he gets 3 feedings of peas a day, get it up to 25-30 peas per feeding. Or do 4 feedings of 15-25 peas at a time. As he has water and is now picking at seed, this should be enough to sustain him.

The 2.5ml of Amoxy is a much better dosage. That is 62mg/day...which should be decent enough. Maybe try to get it up to 3ml. Remember to split the doses into two. So, 2 doses of 1.5ml, spaced between 8-12 hours apart.

He still appears ill and a bit weak. How is his weight ? When you feel his breastbone, does it stick out ? or is there 'meat' and muscle on his breast ?

In the Feral world, he would only begin to be making small hop-flights at this age, close to the nest. He would not be fledged and flying for another couple of weeks. In a few days (5 days, say) you can begin to give him practice flights by holding him at waist level, and gently tossing him onto your bed or other very soft object such as a couch, no more than maybe a meter away from where you are holding him. See how he flaps. His landings will probably be clumsy, which is why you want a soft surface and a very short distance.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry for late updates !

His breastbone is having little mass of muscle but overall now he looks fluffy .

He is now eating seeds on his own but he wants me to offer him seeds on my palm !.

Wound has healed up but today i found one large feather of him broken .


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Feather broken is OK, as long as it is not bleeding. If it hangs off of him strangely, just cut it with a scissor.

If he pecks seed out of yoru hand, by all means let him do that ! That is very good. From that, he will learn how to peck from a bowl or the ground.

Keep up with the antibiotic and the feeding. The 'fluffy' look means he is still sick with something.

He doesn't have canker, his poops look pretty OK, he is eating, and he is gaining some weight. So, it's not canker, probably not worms if he is gaining weight, the poops do not look like coccidia poops, and he does not show any strange neurological signs (such as head twisting or flying backwards).

I assume it is warm there ? An underweight baby is susceptible to catching a cold or pneumonia, but the temperature would need to be below 21 degrees C for that to be a danger. Does it get colder than that where you are keeping him ?

Does he drink water if you dip his beak into a bowl ? I am wondering if he is dehydrated.

Keep feeding the peas and seed, and keep giving the Amoxy. Thanks for the update.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jaye said:


> So your Amoxy is really 125mg per 5ml (125mg/5ml)? Or is it 125 mg per ml (125mg/ml)?
> 
> According to past prescriptions my vet gave me for baby Pigeons (approx 250-300g bird) they need about 80-100mg daily, divided into 2 dosings 8-12 hours apart.
> 
> ...


Its a blue bar.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

eagle_y2j said:


> Today morning
> 
> 
> Any idea about his/her breed?
> ...





Jaye said:


> Feather broken is OK, as long as it is not bleeding. If it hangs off of him strangely, just cut it with a scissor.
> 
> If he pecks seed out of yoru hand, by all means let him do that ! That is very good. From that, he will learn how to peck from a bowl or the ground.
> 
> ...


I think it is drinking.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 25, 2013)

Every morning he flaps his wings and fly backwards ! for a sec or two and than acts normally .

It is chilling winter at my place and he is not ready to sit inside a box filled with cotton ,he prefer sitting at some high place .

Should i continue amox as now his wound is almost alright .

He asks for water when needed and drinks a sip or two .


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

He is lucky to have you take such good care of him.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 25, 2013)

if possible someone please point me out some images of nest/cage/etc for my pigeon .

I am currently in a rented/temporary apartment so i would prefer something lite and portable for him .


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

OMG Oh don't cut the feather!!!!! leave it alone it will fall off it's self.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Nothing wrong with removing a feather at the break IF it is interfering with their movement.

(yes, she is a Blue Bar...I just saw that I could enlarge the pic and see it more clearly)

I would continue Amoxy until he/she has had 12-14 days of it. IMHO, _something _is still not quite right with your Pigeon friend. Could just be malnutrition which makes him/her weak, but there could also be a lingering infection going on which is why you should stick with the Amoxy. Keep in mind also, your dosages are still a tad low.

The flying backwards just for a few seconds before regaining 'normalcy' is nothing to worry about. But IF the Pigeon cannot seem to fly forward, and only goes backward and in circles, that would be a sign of a neurological problem possibly virus or bacteria-related.

Most important now is to make sure she/he keeps eating, a lot. And also that he/she is warm.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

For an enclosure or cage, you could buy something like this:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vag-JQ5m_uA/TeY-TT1-ygI/AAAAAAAACDk/g0T1SJJKPG4/s1600/P6010098.JPG

size should be around 45cm wide x 45cm tall x 90cm long

....or you can just get a cardboard box, cut off 2 sides of it so she can see up and out, and put a piece of screen or metal grid lath over the top and side.

People also successfully use laundry baskets with a screen on top.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 25, 2013)

Guys in my place i can't get grid in market !

Suggest me alternative .


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 25, 2013)

I am bit worried as he is sounding abnormal while eating ! I can hear bit heavy voice coming from his throat ..

Is it okay ?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Does he seem fine except for that ? A young Pigeon's 'voice' changes as they get older. The 'squeaks' stop and they turn into 'grunts'.

Can you post an updated picture ?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 25, 2013)

Updated Pics 

Overall he looks fine but still wound not healed properly .

New Tail feathers are coming these days.

*But whenever he tries to fly he flies backward !
*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He probably isn't flying backward. He is probably just practice flapping. Does he get up in the air, or just flapping while standing on the ground? They do that to exercise their wings, and it often will pull them backward. You can give him some straw in his box, rather then the cotton.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 25, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> He probably isn't flying backward. He is probably just practice flapping. Does he get up in the air, or just flapping while standing on the ground? They do that to exercise their wings, and it often will pull them backward. You can give him some straw in his box, rather then the cotton.


He get up in air say 1m or so ..
I ll replace cotton
*Here is video of his latest change in voice .. Notice thick strange voice *
YouTube Video


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the photos. The voice is perfectly normal, that is the 'change' invoice I mentioned.

Now...in the video he looks pretty healthy...but in the photos he looks fluffed and ill. Would you say he is fluffy like the photos often ? or would you say most of the time he is more like the video ?

Can you please remind us of how long he was on antibiotics and what was the dosage you were giving him every day ? Thanks.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 25, 2013)

Jaye said:


> Thanks for the photos. The voice is perfectly normal, that is the 'change' invoice I mentioned.
> 
> Now...in the video he looks pretty healthy...but in the photos he looks fluffed and ill. Would you say he is fluffy like the photos often ? or would you say most of the time he is more like the video ?
> 
> Can you please remind us of how long he was on antibiotics and what was the dosage you were giving him every day ? Thanks.


When he is inactive n sitting alone he looks fluffy and ye was for 14 days on Amox 70 mg per day..


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmmm......He still is not well, then.

14 days of Amoxy is good. How many mg a day was he getting, altogether ? 

I think he has something else going on, as far as illness.

Can you describe what you are feeding him now ? Also, any signs of canker in the mouth or throat ? Can you post recent photos of his poop ?

Lastly, is he drinking water on his own ?

Thanks.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with this pigeon so far.
He is acting hungry in the video, crop a bit empty, poops are good.

He just has to be hand fed peas.
He can be treat for Canker regardless.

Here are some prewritten feeding instruction...

*You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to.
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.*


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Dima said:


> I don't see anything wrong with this pigeon so far.


...well...


eagle_y2j said:


> When he is inactive & sitting alone _he looks fluffy_


...and...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I would agree he is not in immediate danger or distress....but fluffed up when at rest, and looking like those photos look...there is still something going on with this Pigeon. He is BETTER than before, Eagle you have done a GOOD job so far...

.....but in no way is he back to 'normal'.

Dunno if it is dehydration, or maybe the Amoxy wasn't a strong enough dosage to knock it all out of him...or maybe he needs a different antibiotic than Amoxy...or what.

But something is still up with this baby...


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you able to get defrosted peas down him?


----------

